

Hacker's ruinous run ends in capture - BogdanCalin
http://www.recordnet.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20140514/A_NEWS0803/405140324

======
Mandatum
Although I really have disdain for people like this, and I condemn his
actions. He's clearly got a few screws loose or his terrorist toddler years
seem to have lapsed into puberty..

But I thought that t-shirt was a nice touch..

------
algorithm_dk
That's not what "hacker" means.

~~~
coryl
[http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/hacker](http://www.merriam-
webster.com/dictionary/hacker)

Full Definition of HACKER

1: one that hacks

2: a person who is inexperienced or unskilled at a particular activity <a
tennis hacker>

3: an expert at programming and solving problems with a computer

4: a person who illegally gains access to and sometimes tampers with
information in a computer system

~~~
algorithm_dk
Good thing we're all hackers here (hackernews right?)

